# Theme pour le Dock



## mommsse (1 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Aprés avoir essaye des logiciel comme ShapeShifter (qui permettent de changer de theme du bureau) je me suis demandé et peut etre que vous vous êtes posez cette même question: existe t-il des programmes similaire pour "tunner" son dock ?

merci ...


----------



## kisco (2 Décembre 2004)

je te propose "Transparent Dock" qui permet de modifier l'aspect du Dock. et en plus c'est gratuit! 

http://www.freerangemac.com/


----------



## vampire1976 (6 Décembre 2005)

Existe t'il des theme de dock autre que skin a dock ? J'ai vu sur une interface Vista sur PC une theme de Dock assez sympa en "éclaté" sur les cotés...

J'aimerais savoir si il existe des themes autres que l'herbe ou la neige etc etc de Skin a dock ?

merci


----------



## AuGie (6 Décembre 2005)

A part cleardock, transparent dock et skin a dock je vois pas trop


----------

